# Bluetooth Handsfree



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

In the market for buying a bluetooth handsfree kit. Looking for one that clips on the visor. Just wondering what people are using? Any reccommendations?


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

I did a little research on the web before buying mine and the 2 that really stood out for me were the Motorola Rokr T505 and the Blackberry model. Both were very well reviewed. I ended up getting the T505. It has the obvious hands free using speaker in unit as well as handsfree over radio using car stereo. Also has music streaming off phone.

http://reviews.cnet.com/headphones-headsets/motorola-motorokr-t505-speakerphone/4505-6468_7-32959425.html


----------

